# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng cơm Thiên Bình - Nha Trang

## danghung

*Địa chỉ* : 5B, Trần Hưng Đạo, TP. Nha Trang.
*Tel:* (058) 212222– (0582) 214444


Nha Trang nổi tiếng với bờ biển đẹp, nhiều phong cảnh nổi tiếng. Bên cạnh đó, ẩm thực Nha Trang cũng đa dạng với nhiều hương vị níu chân du khách, nhà hàng Cơm Thiên Bình đi đầu trong phong trào tập hợp những món ăn độc đáo của thành phố biển với phong cách chế biến mang hương vị riêng của Thiên Bình.

Tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thành phố biển Nha Trang, nhà hàng Thiên
Bình được trang trí theo một phong cách sang trọng, lịch sự với đội ngũ nhân viên trẻ trung, phục vụ nhiệt tình và chuyên nghiệp. Bên cạnh không gian rộng và thóang với sức chứa trên 300 thực khách, nhà hàng cơm Thiên Bình phù hợp với các buổi tiệc liên hoan, hội nghị, đòan tour di lịch trong nước và quốc tế.
Đến với nhà hàng cơm Thiên Bình thực khách sẽ có thật nhiều sự lựa chọn với thực đơn phong phú, có đủ các món ăn đặc sản 3 vùng miền Việt Nam như: canh chua cá kho tộ đậm đà miền Tây, hay vị thanh nhẹ của miền Trung qua canh rau đay và đương nhiên không thể thiếu cà pháo mắm tôm của miền Bắc Việt Nam.
Chỉ riêng thực đơn điểm tâm đã lên đến 33 món, từ cơm tấm Sài Gòn đến Phở Hà Nội và cả cháo trắng hột vịt muối của người Tàu.
Với thực đơn đa dạng, nhà hàng Thiên Bình sẵn sàng phục vụ thực khách từ điểm tâm, cơm văn phòng đến những buổi tiệc chiêu đãi hay tiệc buffet.
Ẩm thực Nha Trang chịu sự ảnh hưởng từ nhiều vùng miền. Hiểu được điều đó, đầu bếp nhà hàng cơm Thiên Bình luôn cập nhật món mới và những cách chế biến độc đáo, tạo thành một hương vị lạ mà quen. Hương vị đặc trưng theo mỗi vùng miền của món ăn nhưng mang phong cách chế biến của nhà hàng Thiên Bình tạo cho thực khách cảm giác luôn tươi mới khi đến với nhà hàng Cơm Thiên Bình.
“ Đến với nhà hàng Cơm Thiên Bình quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng hương vị đậm đà qua từng món ăn”




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## andynguyen

Cho thêm ảnh các món ăn đi chủ thớt...

----------


## hoaban

Đúng rồi có ảnh thì mới thêm hấp dẫn chứ.

----------


## dung89

có chặt chém không ta

----------

